# Niterider PRO 2200 vs Serfas TSL-2500 vs Moon X-Power 2500?



## Palych (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello. I consider buying a handlebar light for night city riding. I need a good, bright (2000+ Lumens) and wide beam at a close and mid range (up to 30-40 feet) distance. The price I can pay for is up to 300 USD. I arranged a list of the best lumens-to-price lights and would appreciate your inputs on which to stick with (I know, Gloworm XS is almost the best but is overpriced). The lights are as follows (best goes first):
1. Niterider PRO 2200 = $270
2. Serfas TSL-2500 = $300
3. Moon X-Power 2500 = $300


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

If a wide beam is important you,, you may want to exclude the TSL-2500 as I've read posts on this light where the owners have stated the spread of light was narrow but had good range,,, also where did you see this light for $300 as it was listed at $425?. Don't know too much about the Moon-X-Power,,,, to me it looks like a rebranded TSL-2500 but may have better beam spread,, hopefully someone with more knowledge on this light can chime in. Personally as far as beam shape goes I would have to give the NR my vote,,,, that been said I hope NR have improved their quality control as their older Pro stuff had lots of dissatisfied customers.


----------



## Palych (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you for your input.

As for the TSL-2500 price... I'm from Russia and one of our LBS offered this for that price. I also saw this light for $310 at eBay.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Esthetically,, I like the 3X flat style of the TSL-2500/Cygolite Triden-X/Gloworm XS,,,but have you looked at Diontte XML-4? their 2000 lumen claim is most likely well above that as Dinotte is known for understating their lumen claims. Price is approx $275USD. Keep in mind battery life as unfortunately Dinotte refuses to give their customers any bigger than a 4-cell battery so don't expect long run times, that said their product is of very good quality.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Palych said:


> Hello. I consider buying a handlebar light for night city riding. I need a good, bright (2000+ Lumens) and wide beam at a close and mid range (up to 30-40 feet) distance. The price I can pay for is up to 300 USD. I arranged a list of the best lumens-to-price lights and would appreciate your inputs on which to stick with (I know, Gloworm XS is almost the best but is overpriced). The lights are as follows (best goes first):
> 1. Niterider PRO 2200 = $270
> 2. Serfas TSL-2500 = $300
> 3. Moon X-Power 2500 = $300


Can I ask, have you have ever seen how bright these are? This is for a handlebar light for night city driving, right?

You are looking at the wrong lights. Period. All those lights are way too bright. I have Gloworm X2 and even it would be too bright.

I recommend Gloworms. Pick an X2 and that can double as a really really good trail light. Or take two X1's and put one on your helmet and one on your bars. Solved.

http://www.action-led-lights.com/ has very good prices. The Gloworm X2 package is incomparable.

Here is a good guide: 2014 Mtbr Bike Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## Palych (Mar 25, 2007)

Currently I'm riding with the Marwi Nightpro HID light, which output is about 700-800 lumens. I would say, in rainy conditions the light should be at least 3 times brighter than mine...

As for the "guide", I have a doubt the the review is correct: I don't see any 2-LED lights from the NR's PRO series.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Palych said:


> Currently I'm riding with the Marwi Nightpro HID light, which output is about 700-800 lumens. I would say, in rainy conditions the light should be at least 3 times brighter than mine...
> 
> As for the "guide", I have a doubt the the review is correct: I don't see any 2-LED lights from the NR's PRO series.


The 1,500 lumen X2 is one bright light. Seriously bright. Everyone that has seen mine says it is too bright, too bright for even trail riding on 80%. My X2 cannot be used as a road biking light on max. It is just too bright.

Maybe the beam pattern is an issue. Perhaps, one of those $5 wide-angle lens will flatten the beam to make it more road friendly.

Here is an idea, get an amber lens like this Action-LED-Lights ? Wide Angle Lens - AMBER and then fit it to a bright light 1,200 lumen (real) . The wide angle will focus it for the road and the amber will make it more car friendly. But an amber lens might melt. Probably fine if you are in rain and moving.

After seeing those crazy Russian driver videos on YouTube, maybe you do need 2,000+ lumens 

It's too bad that there are no really bright 3,700K temperature LED lights. That would make the best visibility for rain riding.

I'm of two minds -- lol. Now, I say get the brightest you can and then tailor the light level to what you need. Whatever light you get, you can always run it lower and still benefit from a good beam pattern.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, (off topic here) TracksFromHell,,,,,,, as I ride a trail with that exact name all the time,,,,, you wouldn't happen to live in Squamish BC would you??


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

indebt said:


> Sorry, (off topic here) TracksFromHell,,,,,,, as I ride a trail with that exact name all the time,,,,, you wouldn't happen to live in Squamish BC would you??


No. But damn if I didn't want to go ride there today 
I was hunkering to get out and my lust for catching up on office work ... well, you know the story  [I was too lazy to get out...]

Been on a few trails there, but I still have a lot to explore. Been out on some SORCA rides they were a blast.

The weather is now perfect for riding ....

Wanna ride?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

TracksFromHell said:


> No. But damn if I didn't want to go ride there today
> I was hunkering to get out and my lust for catching up on office work ... well, you know the story  [I was too lazy to get out...]
> 
> Been on a few trails there, but I still have a lot to explore. Been out on some SORCA rides they were a blast.
> ...


 Always want to ride!!! If your going to be in the neighborhood send me a PM and if our schedules work out I can show you some new trails!!

Now back to our regular program!!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Palych said:


> Currently I'm riding with the Marwi Nightpro HID light, which output is about 700-800 lumens. I would say, in rainy conditions the light should be at least 3 times brighter than mine...
> 
> As for the "guide", I have a doubt the the review is correct: I don't see any 2-LED lights from the NR's PRO series.


 Palych,,, there is another member of MTBR who builds good lights and can customize to your exact specifications his name is Scar and his lights are called Amoeba's. Not sure but try Amoeba.com and see if that links you up to Scars website. Great guy who will discuss exactly what you are looking for and set you up. He will also always be there if there is a problem with his product down the road well after the sale.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Amoeba - The simplest "light" form


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm pondering the Gloworm X2 or the Night Rider Pro 2200 Dual Beam Race

Can't decide. Same price.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

NightOWL said:


> I'm pondering the Gloworm X2 or the Night Rider Pro 2200 Dual Beam Race
> 
> Can't decide. Same price.


Get the Gloworm XS. It has same lumens (Gloworm are real output lumens) and a bigger high capacity battery. The XS lasts 2 hours at max output. The Night Rider Pro 2200 lasts only 1.5 hours at max.

Also, the Gloworm is a machined Aluminium body and has a nicer stock Kit:Action-LED-Lights - Gloworm XS 2200 Lumen Light


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Personally I would go for the X-2. Yes it's not as bright as the NR which should have the edge on pure performance, but is IMO a more versatile product. The X-2 is better suited for the helmet as I think the NR is huge looking on the lid, and heavier.

I haven't heard any complaints for a while so I'm guessing NR have fixed the earlier problems they had with the Pro series line. Wouldn't hurt to explore that if you decide to go with NR though. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

XS lighthead and Magicshine 5600mah battery from action. 

Under 260$


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Gharddog03 said:


> XS lighthead and Magicshine 5600mah battery from action.
> 
> Under 260$


You want to make sure it has enough mAh for that. I doubt it does, the voltage drawdown will be too great and the battery protection circuit will come on (if the MagicShine has one).

I'd stick with the 4 cell 6800mAh that the stock XS comes with. That's a solid battery and will last a good long time.

With Gloworms, you pay for what you get and that's a relief when you are in the dark on a gnarly trail, in the rain, and have a mechanical that adds an hour to your journey.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I run that exact set up. Never had an issue other than reduced run time. I do have that issue with my Olympia.

Here's a 6800mah Panasonic.

Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 6800mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S2PM | eBay

THe OP stated the XS was overpriced so these options may work.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gharddog03 said:


> I run that exact set up. Never had an issue other than reduced run time. I do have that issue with my Olympia.
> 
> Here's a 6800mah Panasonic.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if the battery in that link has the right adapter to work with Gloworm cables? Ie, I could buy two and use them with an XS/X2 bar/helmet combo?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Do NOT take my word for it. I would like the same info confirmed. However, I believe the answer is yes.


----------

